# mp3's



## rc4u (Feb 18, 2021)

to bad we cant attach mp3's as i have a lot of  old  stuff like , carlin, foxworthy. chris rock,  eddy murphy, al yankovic , david allen coe.  live recordings ,,ect.. 
 I downloaded when phone lines where used, took days, n days. but was legal then,, anybody remember the program ????  starts with a N


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 18, 2021)

I used napster as well. Pretty sure it was technically illegal though lol. Atleast on their end


----------



## rc4u (Feb 18, 2021)

anybody want em emailed i have the nasty carlins, from '70's to foxworthy redenecks..  and lots of not politicly correct live stuff


----------



## jmusser (Feb 18, 2021)

Napster and Limelight were my go to's. Used to have an unbelieveable amount of stuff downloaded. I remember Metallica suing Napster!


----------



## rc4u (Feb 18, 2021)

ya i have loads of old music.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 18, 2021)

Used limewire after napster


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 18, 2021)

I used Napster all the time.  I just used TNJAKE's credentials!


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 18, 2021)

BearShare, Napster, Kazaa, then Limewire I believe


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 18, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I used Napster all the time.  I just used TNJAKE's credentials!


Thanks I paid my fine using my inheritance from a Nigerian prince I kept getting emails from


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 18, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks I paid my fine using my inheritance from a Nigerian prince I kept getting emails from


Too funny Jake.  Hope you've been hanging in there with this weather.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 18, 2021)

Not a comedian but look up Wes Harrison,  "Mr sound effects " I grew up listening to a tape my uncle had of him... pretty much had it memorized! Was awesome at making sounds with his mouth, it would be so cool to do what he did!

Ryan


----------



## texomakid (Feb 18, 2021)

OMG I had a Creative Nomad Jukebox and I bet I still have it. Was LOADED with music from Napster. That kept me entertained for several years of 2 day crew changes. MP3 is that still a thing?

Forgive me for I have sinned .......................... a lot worse than this


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 19, 2021)

I just threw out a bunch of old files / discs . Still have a bunch down there .


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 19, 2021)

I DL'd 2,000 tunes from Napster, deleted all of them. RAY


----------



## rc4u (Feb 20, 2021)

dont know why but i bought a bitcoin, and now i have so many mp3's why would i delete em???


----------

